# Different breeds getting along



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I am probably getting barred rock, white and brown leghorn. Maybe even some buff orpington. Will these breed get along if in the same pen? 

-Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It will be fine.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have silkies, clydach clockers and sussex all in one coop, they get along just fine. are there any breeds that dont get along ?


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

rob said:


> i have silkies, clydach clockers and sussex all in one coop, they get along just fine. are there any breeds that dont get along ?


My experience is that White Leghorns are a rather independent breed&#8230;Also flighty by nature. IMO, if the flock is free-ranging with a rooster, it's better to have all of the same breed.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If they are raised together you have the best chance. I wouldn't put a white hen into a flock of all colored hens, she would stand out too much and they may not like that. I had a flock of half Delaware and half Australorp. They were raised all together from peeps and although they got along they segregated themselves to color, especially at night, the Delawares went here and the Australorps went there.

You may see cliques develop within the breeds. One color breed is dominate and another is lower. My first flock of 9 hens were 3 Silver Laced Wyandottes, 2 Light Brahmas, 2 Buff (1 orpington and 1 rock), 2 Red Sex Links. The black and white and white and black were the top hens. The two Light Brahmas were one and two and then the 3 Wyandottes were a tight clique and top half. The Buff and Reds were bottom. I lost one Brahma when she went broody and a fox snatched her. The other Brahma was huge and slow. She was hit on the road. That night the Queen of the Wyandotte pack (Flash) took over. She stood at the door of the coop and pecked everyone on the head as they entered the coop. From that night on she was head of the flock. She could be down right nasty about it as well.

It's fun to see the different breeds merge together, and a mixed flock is nice when you want pets that stand out against each other. If I'm raising them to harvest for the table I like them to all look alike, so you don't bond as well individually.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

BrandonM said:


> I am probably getting barred rock, white and brown leghorn. Maybe even some buff orpington. Will these breed get along if in the same pen?
> 
> -Thanks


 how many total are you looking to get?
make sure they have enough room both in the coop & out in the run/yard

good luck
piglett


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Get at least two of each breed, and raise the together. They will be fine


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 11 hens and 8 different breeds. They all get along great.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

just remember never just add 1 birds
i always try to add 2 or more
that way the new one had a pal to roost next too


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

If i do get them, 3-4 of each breed.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sound like a nice mix of breeds. You'll have to post us some pics of them when you get them. You know how we are about pics around here.


----------

